# Bikertreffen in Oldenburg- Wer wäre dabei?



## Ale_Schmi (7. April 2005)

geplant ist bis jetzt noch nichts.
bitte nicht denken, dass das eh nichts wird. nein, ich versuch wirklich alles, wenn sich genügend melden, versprochen.

meine idee war es im sommer- juni, juli, august- ein treffen für alle biker in und um oldenburg zu organisieren, auch bremen. es mag zwar ein bisseln schwachsinnig klingen, da das umland mehr als flach ist, fast  . auf jedenfall ist es ein treffen der streeter, dual, dirt, fr, dh (bin selbst einer- zwar mit kurzfederweg, aber was einen nicht umbringt macht einen hart  ), ggf. auch racer...

mfg alex


----------



## hurtig (16. April 2005)

wir reden doch von oldenburg in holstein oder? : )
im juli /august wäre ich wohl dabei.
wie ist denn so die altersstufe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ale_Schmi (26. April 2005)

leider nicht.
ich rde vom oldenburg in niedersachsen, sorry...

mfg alex


----------



## hurtig (16. Mai 2005)

dann bitte nächstesmal auch hinschreiben !


----------



## oopuckyoo (18. Mai 2005)

Hi,
keine schlechte Idee. Wenn's klappt, wär' ich dabei, auch wenn ich eher Marathon bevorzuge. Aber wie Du sagst: was uns nicht umbringt, macht uns hart. Vor allem wenn man wie ich ohne Federung fährt.


----------



## JvH (19. Mai 2005)

Hy,
würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich eine E-mail bekommen würde wenn eine solche veranstaltung gestartet wird. Da ich selbst auch Dirt und Street fahre.
(nur mit 130 mm federweg  ) 

Also wenn etvas gestartet wird bin ich (villeich auch mit kumpels ) dabei!


 


Mfg JvH


----------



## jufr_han (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe Interesse an einem Oldenburger Biker-Treffen. Ich bin häufig in oldenburgischen Gefilden. Einen möglichen Termin muss ich aber beruflich bedingt etwas länger im Voraus planen. 

Wie sieht es denn mit den Leutchen von Buhl-Bikes aus? Dort trifft sich auch regelmässig eine MTB-Gruppe. Haben die Interesse?

Lasst von Euch hören, falls das Vorhaben in Angriff genommen wird. Danke!


----------



## Ale_Schmi (29. Mai 2005)

sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt erst wieder melde, war lange nicht mehr im internet.

geplant ist das ganze im sommer, also in den schulferien (sommer). ich glaube dann können die meisten, da viele noch schüler sind.
es ist jeder herzlich eingeladen. die leute von buhl hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefragt, zumindest die marathonistis.....
ansonsten ist ein großteil der anderen dabei.

ihr könnt ja auch eure terminlichen vorstellungen mal posten

mfg alex


----------



## jufr_han (24. Februar 2006)

Hallo Ihr Oldenburger,

was ist denn aus der Idee mit dem Bikertreffen geworden?? Ich war lange nicht mehr online. Habe mir einen neuen Job gesucht. Leider habe ich es noch nicht wieder zurück nach Oldenburg geschafft.... . Meldet Euch bitte einmal wieder zu diesem Thema! Was haltet Ihr von Ostern????

Grüsse aus Hannover vom Oldenburger Jürgen


----------

